# my soapy expert friends, Will this work?



## cgawlik (Dec 2, 2014)

I have 2 pounds of undiluted soap paste I made for general house cleaning, I superfatted at neg2%, bc it was intended for cleaning. Now I have a friend that wants liquid body soap, and normally that would not be an issue BUT I don't have enough koh to make a batch... so my question is.... can I throw the paste back in the pot with enough oils to bring the sf up a bit to make it higher without messing with my lather? 

As it is now it is 90% co and 10% castor with -2 sf.. I would like to add avocado to bring the sf up to about 3.. I know it will still be considered drying, but my friend isn't concerned about that..

Will/can this work? 

 Thanks everyone y'all are all the best


----------



## cgawlik (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone????


----------



## lsg (Dec 2, 2014)

You can try it with just a small amount of the paste to see what happens.


----------



## FGOriold (Dec 2, 2014)

Have you considered superfatting with water soluble oils like WS shea butter or olivem 300 (water soluble olive oil).  You can add these at small percentages to your diluted soap with no issues since they are water soluble.  Note that the olivem 300 will thicken high olive oil soaps though.


----------



## new12soap (Dec 2, 2014)

FGOriold said:


> Note that the olivem 300 will thicken high olive oil soaps though.



Really... hmmm... I may have to get some of that, thanks!


----------



## cgawlik (Dec 2, 2014)

Oils I have on hand are...

EV olive oil
Avocado
Castor
Coconut
Soybean
Cocoa butter
Shea butter (raw)
Palm
Sweet almond..

Im forced to work with what I have, since I have 2 vehicles broke in the driveway at the moment I can't really afford to run out and get anything else...


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, you know exactly what's in your soap now. So yes you could figure out how much extra fat is needed to superfat the soap enough for skin use. It's just math -- go for it. 

As far as whether it will mess up your lather, can't guarantee that one way or the other. With that much CO, I'd guess the lather will probably be okay, but that's just a guess. 

What will be more tricky is to find a dilution for this high-CO soap that will not end up water thin.


----------



## cgawlik (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks DeeAnna.. I haven't had much issue with dilution, but then as is I use a foamer pump for dish soap, so it really hasnt mattered about it being thin, usually I dilute with 1.5 times the paste weight and its good, then from that I fillbmy foamer about a quarter and top with water...

Maybe it wilk still dilute out ok with added oils... guess we will see.. and off to the crock I go


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm late to the party, but I make a liquid soap formula that I regularly superfat after diluting the paste. When all is said and done, it has a total superfat of 6%. I mix my superfatting oil with PS 80 (an emulsifier) and stir it into my diluted soap. It works great for me.


 IrishLass


----------



## cgawlik (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok soap is diluting, wow it always takes me forever it feels like, my friend is gonna be stoked!!!
And I'm down to only one broken vehicles.. stupid aftermarket alarms.. causing my starter not to work.. (THANK YOU GOOGLE). Stupid car been sitting dead in the driveway for nearly three weeks and all I had to do is turn the key and push a button.. FML right


----------



## Dahila (Dec 2, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> I'm late to the party, but I make a liquid soap formula that I regularly superfat after diluting the paste. When all is said and done, it has a total superfat of 6%. I mix my superfatting oil with PS 80 (an emulsifier) and stir it into my diluted soap. It works great for me.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


 
Are u including the eO in it and it is on the top of .75 dilution Irishlass?


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 2, 2014)

Dahila said:


> Are u including the eO in it and it is on the top of .75 dilution Irishlass?


 
 Dahila- I add my fragrance after dilution as per the weight of my finished/diluted/superfatted soap.

 IrishLass


----------



## Dahila (Dec 2, 2014)

So the same amount of PS as FO.  I got it.  You superfat it with Ps 80 this is why I need it , ) I have everything, and still I am slacking  Thank you Irishlass


----------

